# shrimp freindly schooling fish



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

hey guys just wondering what choices i have for schooling fish in a 20g with some amano shrimp and BNPs?

i would prefer some thing that maxes out at about an inch to an inch and a half.

any suggestion would be great.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Cardinal tetras, neons, rummynose tetras all should be fine with your amanos


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Other species also include: Boraras maculatus, Boraras brigittae, Boraras merah, Pseudomogil gertrudae, Pseudomogil furcatus, Celestichthys margaritatus, Corydoras pygmaeus, Corydoras habrosus, and Sundadanio axelrodi to name a few.... Hopefully this gives you some more unusual options for your tank.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

so i now have in our tank:

13 neon tetras
3 bristlenose plecos
2 zebra snails
1 amano shrimp
1 dwarf aquatic frog

and i'm wondering what fish i could put in there for some different colour.

would fancy guppies be ok with this group??

i know i have to get a few more amanos, im thinkin five total maybe...

thanx in advanvce for any advice/suggestions..


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Suggestions, besides the ones CRS Fan gave you, which are very good:
Celestial Pearl Danios (mature size about 1" + , super dark (almost black) color with yellowish dots, and deep red fins); Ember Tetras (again mature fish - they are no more than one inch - deep golden/orange coloration). Or for a change of pace - 2 or 3 Chocolate Gouramis - very peaceful - grow to not more than 1 & 1/2".


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think there's any more room in that tank for any more fish; amano shrimp, maybe, but fish definitely not. Also, I'd be very careful about what you keep with the frog, since they aren't very aggressive feeders, and often starve if kept with things like danios. The BN plecos can get to 6 inches in length, and they need driftwood in their diet; I don't think there's even close to enough room in your tank for 3 of them; try swapping them out for a school of otos.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds to me like your tank is already starting to get quite full.

I know it's hard to resist but if you want a stable tank, less is better.

The Pleco's will grow quite big. My BNP I had for 3 years grew to 6".

Maybe some more Amano shrimps would be good, otherwise it sounds like you have enough in your 20 gallon. 

Pleco's poop alot, so make sure to do regular water changes.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for threadfin rainbows, chili rasboras and gertrudae


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

i'm now running two ac 30s for filtration now


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

That'll help, but I would still remove a BN or two before I added other stuff.


----------



## Ladayen (Aug 21, 2011)

Filtrations only part of the issue. Fish that are cramped will be aggresive, stressed and you will likely see dead fish sooner or later because of one of those reasons.

If I recall correctly neither the frog or the neons like a strong current either so you may have to buffer your filters.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

i have seix or seven amanos in there now, and i think as they are growing they're getting a little territtorial with each other...there seems to be two smaller guys attacking the biggest one, riding on his back and such. 

has anybody had similiar experiences, it would be great too hear



thanx

matt


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i have coaly loaches and gupy fry in my tank. also, BNP are good


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

fishgal said:


> i have seix or seven amanos in there now, and i think as they are growing they're getting a little territtorial with each other...there seems to be two smaller guys attacking the biggest one, riding on his back and such.
> 
> i believe that sexing. females are usually bigger.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you can try some pigme cory.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

will the amanos harm eachother or are they just playing??

and is seven adult amanos too much for a 24x12 2o gallon??


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

With your current stocklist, I would say it's a bit much. I still suggest removing a BN or two. 2 zebra nerites, 7 amanos, and 3 BN is waaaay overkill for algae control; the nerites alone will plow through most green algae, and the amano shrimp will take care of the rest.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

could the fact that i have two ac30's running now be creating too much nitrates??

im just getting over ick right now in my tank, and i think it was becuse my nitrates were too high stressing the fish.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

what's it at?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Your amanos are breeding . The small male gets on her back. Their eggs are stored by their shoulders. Then fertilized and moved to her undercarriage. They dump the offspring on a full moon. I believe every 2 moon cycles.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275169,-122.835514


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

april, i thought amanos needed brackish water to breed?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

No you're thinking of nerite snails. Amano shrimp breed readily in fresh water.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

i'm reading in several different places that they need brackish water to survive the larvae stage.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

ya ive had pregnant amanos several times when they were together with my cherries, the cherries multiplied endlessly but no new amanos every showed up.


----------

